
Google unifies all of its messaging and communication apps into a single team - cloakedarbiter
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/7/21250790/google-android-messaging-duo-phone-g-suite-javier-soltero-hangouts-chat
======
giovannibajo1
Google please, do not screw up Meet. It’s a good product, it works, it’s
stable, it has hardware support, it has POTS integration. Please please
please.

~~~
cmarschner
Couldn't agree more. I had worked for Microsoft before where a) there were
hardly any special screens for VCs in meeting rooms - mostly you'd connect
your laptop and start Skype (for business), or later Teams, b) the typical 5
minutes at the start of the meeting went with "can you hear me?" \- "hello?"
before things got settled. What a waste.

With Google meet, finally somebody did the _one job_ they needed to solve
(low-latency, mostly-working VC over IP) and they solved the user interface +
calendar integration. I love it.

~~~
darrmit
It’s funny.. I was at Microsoft recently for some meetings and their rooms
were Teams integrated. On at least one occasion we had to revert to Hangouts
Meet+HDMI in the room to get external people to join simply because Teams
wouldn’t work. The best thing about Meet is the simplicity.

------
mchusma
Duo is great, very underappreciated in the US. The video call quality in
intermittent networks seems hands down the best for me (we use at work when
slack or zoom have issues).

------
AnonC
_> Soltero tells me that there are no immediate plans to change or integrate
any of Google’s apps, so don’t get your hopes up for that (yet). “We believe
people make choices around the products that they use for specific purposes,”
Soltero says.

> Still, Google’s communications apps are in dire need of a more coherent and
> opinionated production development..._

No immediate plans, but there’s a need for coherency. I’m expecting a new “one
communication app to rule them all” within a few months (which likely means a
few more rounds of existing apps being canned and consolidated “to eliminate
user confusion”).

